# What type of cube do I have?(another)



## MathManiac77 (Nov 27, 2008)

But mines not as obvious an answer. I recently went to a friend's house, and saw a white, sudoku sticker cube. I asked if I could take it apart to look at the screws, and it had what looked like type D screws to me. I traded one of my broken in storeboughts for it, and now that I have it, I can confirm the screws to be type D(old, yay ). However, the center pieces containing the screws don't have a cylindrical shaft of plastic around the head of the screw, and the screw just sits on the flat surface of the center cubie. I don't have a pic, so I hope my description will suffice. 

Furthermore, the center caps aren't type D caps. They sorta look like JSK caps, with an X shape and an extra tab between one part of the X.

Lastly, the core is grayish instead of transparent or black like the ones I've seen.

I hope you guys can help identify the type of cube I have, hopefully it's a good old type D that I can make into a nice A+D hybrid(or A+D+storebought).

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: Another thing. The "D" cube actually feels heavier than my A, and from the comparison thread between As and Ds, type D is supposed to be more lightweight. Just thought I'd add that.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 27, 2008)

They are Type E (Diansheng). These are pretty good cubes if you lubricate them with silicone as the plastic reacts very well to it.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes some Sudoku cubes are Type Es Dianchengs.


----------



## Athefre (Nov 27, 2008)

We have to know how the cubies are shaped before we can say for sure it's a Dian Sheng. I have a blackish grey sudokube and it's pieces are shaped just like my Dian Sheng but are slightly thinner. Do they look like this:

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh164/kulantroz/DSC00059.jpg (not my picture)


----------



## MathManiac77 (Nov 27, 2008)

Nah, it has squared off corners and edges, like a "normal" cube. I just lubed it, and it turns super fast, faster than my IMO perfect tension A, so it probably is a DianSheng. Still, I prefer my type A, as it IS smoother and cuts corners far better.


----------



## Athefre (Nov 27, 2008)

MathManiac77 said:


> Nah, it has squared off corners and edges, like a "normal" cube. I just lubed it, and it turns super fast, faster than my IMO perfect tension A, so it probably is a DianSheng. Still, I prefer my type A, as it IS smoother and cuts corners far better.



The image I showed was a Dian Sheng. If your pieces aren't shaped like that then it's probably not a Dian Sheng, and if your cube is heavier than a Type A (the heaviest cubes I own) then that's another reason it's probably not a Dian Sheng (my lightest and smallest cube).


----------



## MathManiac77 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ooh, that's weird. I don't know then, what kinda cube do I have... It's like a Diansheng or type D yet it isn't.. And I don't have a camera to post any pics. Oh well, it turns well now that I've lubed it, so I really don't mind what kind it is, just was wondering.

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 27, 2008)

Well I found out they were Sudoku cubes from this thread:
http://masterthecube.com/forums/index.php?topic=2277.0



MathManiac77 said:


> I just lubed it, and it turns super fast, faster than my IMO perfect tension A, so it probably is a DianSheng. Still, I prefer my type A, as it IS smoother and cuts corners far better.


That's exactly what a painted Type E Diansheng cube feels like.



MathManiac77 said:


> Nah, it has squared off corners and edges, like a "normal" cube.


Then you probably have a stickered version of the Type E Diansheng cubes. The stickered and painted versions have different designs.


----------



## MathManiac77 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, the forum is exactly right, the guy I got it from told me he got them at Walmart! And awesome, if it is a sticker version of the DianSheng, as it turns really well. I might actually prefer it over my type A.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I went to Walmart today, and I saw a sudoku cube. I just wanted to know is this what the cube looks like?


----------



## MathManiac77 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, that's it. I actually went to Wal-mart and got another one, just in case . I took the stickers off obviously, replaced with Cubesmith.


----------

